# Fetch Remote Print Queue - Windows server

## cyberjun

Hi,

   I have successfully configured CUPS to use smb backend to print to a Windows domain printer. However while viewing list of completed jobs, it shows only local print jobs submitted by me. Is there any way to see the real print queue (from all users), just like one gets to see when accessing the same printer from within Windows box.

Thanks a lot.

--cyberjun

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

      The rpcclient utility can be used to extract remote job queue information. The following command works:

 *Quote:*   

> rpcclient -c "enumjobs Printer" -U Domain\\Username  PrintServer

 

In case the printer name contains <SPACE>, use backslash (\) to escape it.

Hope it will be useful for others. It would be great if this command could somehow be integrated with system-config-printer-gnome. Then one will be able to fetch the "real" completed jobs list from remote Windows connected printers.

--cyberjun

----------

